# New Vivexotic VIVA Vivarium range - Thoughts?



## ViviScape (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi,

For some years now I have been in the process of creating natural looking and feeling resin backgrounds for vivariums. I have recently invested a lot more time and money into this idea and I’ve made good progress. I actually have two completed rock backgrounds ready for sale. 

I have been basing all of my background dimensions on the Vivexotic vivariums as these appear to be the most popular. The sizes were good to use because they used 'industry standard' sizes like the popular 4ftx2ft or 4ftx4ftx2ft for the arboreal vivariums. So even if someone didn’t have a Vivexotic vivarium they could still potentially buy a '4ftx2ft' background.

I now have a dilemma. Vivexotic are doing away with the old models and introduced this Viva and Repti-Stax range which have bizarre dimensions. For example, to replace the EX48 (L 122 x D 61 x H 52.5 cm), a common size for Beardies, they will have the 'Viva Terrestrial X-Large' which is L 115 x D 61 x H 43 cm. My dilemma obviously being the resin backgrounds I have specifically manufactured for the EX48 range would not fit in these randomly dimensioned Viva vivariums. And Resin is very difficult to cut!

I wonder how many of you actually do buy Vivexotic vivariums? How many of you believe in the coming years will have to purchase a Viva vivarium? And what your general thoughts on this new range are?

The backgrounds I have completed so far are for the LX24 and LX36. The precision moulding materials I use are incredibly expensive and I’m unsure whether to invest in backgrounds that suit these new sizes of the Vivexotic range or carry on with what I would call the 'industry standard' of your typical ft x ft dimensions. Your input would be extremely helpful.

Thank you very much for reading through this and I appreciate your responses.

Paul


----------



## Lewis M (Aug 6, 2009)

ViviScape said:


> I wonder how many of you actually do buy Vivexotic vivariums? How many of you believe in the coming years will have to purchase a Viva vivarium? And what your general thoughts on this new range are?
> 
> The backgrounds I have completed so far are for the LX24 and LX36. The precision moulding materials I use are incredibly expensive and I’m unsure whether to invest in backgrounds that suit the 'industry standard' of your typical ft x ft dimensions. Your input would be extremely helpful.
> 
> ...


I have never purchased a vivexotic viv. They don't come in big enough sizes, the sizes they do carry are all wierd; not just a simple 4x2x2, they are expensive for what they are (_especially_ with the larger models), and all my vivs are white and vivexotic don't do that.

The likelyhood I would buy one of these new viva range? Next to nothing, apart from the reasons listed above, I think the new range is ugly with the new aluminium plinths, and I don't like the new glass lock/hole thing.

Anyhoo, rant over about vivexotics vivs, you would be better of sticking to standard sizes in feet. Most people I know have custom vivs in standard sizes or monkfield as most brick and mortar rep shops stock them and they are standard 2x18", 2x2, 3x2, 4x2 etc. You could also do ones to fit with the standard exo sizes 12"x12", 12"x18", 18x18", 18"x24", 36"x18", 24"x36" etc

EDIT: I don't know how the manufacturing process works, but in an ideal world, if people could just tell you the dimensions and you could make it, that would be the best bet.


----------



## ViviScape (Feb 15, 2010)

I admit i do like the new colours and the cabinets that come with the new Viva range, but i agree the silver plinths are hideous and the sizes are just pants. How can you have an 'Arboreal' range that is only 3 foot tall?! Vivexotic have dropped the ball on this one i think.

Going back to my backgrounds, i agree with you. In a perfect world i would receive a dimension and make to that, however i have been down that route and it proved to be very time consuming for very little profit. Im not suggesting im doing this for masses of cash but doing an entire Saturdays worth of work for £40 profit isnt very appealing to me. So thats why i decided to make a master, mould it, then cast the mould with resin. Resin is safer than concrete or grout. Its lighter. It wont deteriorate. And, you could remove the backgrounds from your vivarium if you wanted an upgrade. Making resin backgrounds seemed to be the best way forward, but as you say, not ideal.

Thanks for your response.


----------



## ViviScape (Feb 15, 2010)

I wonder what your thoughts would be on this idea I created about two years ago. I called it 'Rep-Tiles', because the way you lay these like tiles on a wall.

They are modular panels with different features on each. Some have basking ledges, some have multiple ledges, some have feeder dishes, some have planters, etc, etc. I believed this would effectively mean people could pick and choose different tiles to suit their animals needs. I was really excited about the idea and followed it through. The reason I eventually abandoned it was because I had shrinkage issues with the resin casts, which would result in the edges of the tiles not tessellating and distorting the shape of the tiles.

I have now overcome this problem so I could potentially start it up again. But what are your thoughts?


----------



## brickdagecko (May 12, 2011)

the tile idea sounds good


----------



## wezza309 (Jun 21, 2012)

that sounds like a good idea some pics would be good I am just about to get a new viv so looking at doing a back ground or these sound like a good idea or poss too be included in the build


----------



## ViviScape (Feb 15, 2010)

I did some demos a long while back. One with a ledge and another plain. That was just to test the entire process and check for any problems. The only problem I encountered was the resin shrinking on the ledge design at various points which distorted the tessellated edge. I didn't know at the time how to stop this so I quit before I spent more money on the idea. I now know how to stop this happening but I was focusing all my efforts into making backgrounds to suit various vivarium dimensions, but I don't think that's going to work out very well now either.

So, back to the Rep-Tiles concept (if enough interest is shown on here). 

If you go on the ViviScape Facebook page, there are photos on there.

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## bluesymbol (Mar 18, 2011)

I've just had a look at the ViviScape FB page, I really like that Idea... 

Would make life alot easier, esp if you've got a custom viv...


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

I have the EX48 Viv Exotic which is a 4x2x2 and it's wonderful. I was hoping to build a vivarium stack so I'm keeping an eye on sites that are selling the old stock, The new ones are nice, but they've changed the colours so they wont match my original (I'm a bit OCD about my vivariums looking good next to eachother). I'm also not happy that they haven't brought out a 4x2x2 which in my mind is just the standard size for most keepers, they only have one slightly smaller, no good!


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

I like the look of the new vivexotic range, but I wouldnt buy them. I have some old vivexotics that I got when I first started out, but now I have all my vivs custom made, as i get what I want then, and can account for if I've only got 4.9ft of space instead of 5ft, etc.

The Rep-Tiles idea looks REALLY good to me. It has great potential as a project, so long as every tile bought will fit into other tiles previously bought.
The fact it can have so many variables (Ledges, feeders, etc) means people can buy a set to thier specifications, and put items where they want. Not only that, but they could (potentially) change things about if wanted/desired.
You could sell packs (either pre made setup packs or singular tiles) in stores, its something that I think I would purchase. Plus, if your a little short, I could see it being reasonable to buy one or two, and keep building it up.

As you can tell, I do like tha Rep-Tiles idea, and think that is an avenue that you could really do well on.


----------



## iajo (Sep 16, 2008)

I have recently bought a 4wx2dx4h and am wondering what to do for a background. Do you still have one for sale to fit and what sort of price are you talking.

As for the new vivs i dont understand why they have made them smaller. 4x2x3 doesn't seem high enough for an arboreal but way to high for a terrestrial snake. Must be some other types of reps they had in mind. This is why i rushed to get a 4x4 while there was still some in stock.


----------

